# Ray Floro, Kalis Ilustrisimo Seminar



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Feb 5, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

Here are the details on our upcoming seminar with Ray Floro. All participants need to pre-register ASAP!!

Gumagalang
Guro Steve Lefebvre

Kalis Ilustrisimo Seminar 

Featured Instructor: Raymond Floro

Raymond Floro will be teaching the principles and fighting tactics of Kalis Ilustrisimo, FFS at the Bujinkan Dojo, Manchester NH. on March 13th and 14th, 2004.
Location: Bujinkan Dojo	
	250 Commercial st, Suite 2008
	Manchester, NH, 03101

Time/Date: March 13th and 14th , from 12:00  4:00pm (there will be a short lunch break)

Cost: $80.0/day or $150 for both days prepaid on or before March 1st.
 $90.0/day at the door (cash only)

For more information please contact Steven Lefebvre at Airyu@hotmail.com


----------



## dohap (Feb 5, 2004)

Hello, Airyu
nice to see You also here
I hope it'll be a great event.


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Feb 6, 2004)

Hello Tomek!

It is great to see you here as well! We missed you in Sweden, but definitely we will have alot of fun in Poland this spring time!!

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Mar 8, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

Our Kalis Ilustrisimo seminar is the this coming weekend and there are only a few slots left open. If you are planning to attend email me ASAP!! to hold your spot.

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L. Airyu@hotmail.com

www.Bujinkandojo.net
www.Sayoc.com


----------

